
Fund-my-project: Earn grants/funding for your project - sakofchit
https://github.com/sakofchit/fund-my-project
======
alain94040
Where can I find the opposite: join a community of funders, which already has
the filtering and application process figured out? There are a lot of us who’d
love to help others get started, but you don’t want to have thousands of
different applications, all with slightly different requirements.

~~~
sakofchit
I agree! I'd love to put a platform like this together but since I lack
connections I would probably have a hard time finding funders that would use
it.

~~~
travisjungroth
Don’t let that stop you. Cold contacting + a good Show HN would be enough to
kickstart it. It will just be work.

------
sakofchit
Someone suggested that there should be a place that documents a list of grants
+ deadlines in my last post, so I’ve gone ahead and put together a list of
grants, crowdfunding platforms, and other resources that can help you get off
the ground with no upfront costs!

If you know of other grants or resources, please feel free to create a pull
request :)

~~~
hashamali
Love the quick turnaround. :)

~~~
sakofchit
Thanks for the idea! Seems like a lot of people are finding it useful :)

------
n-exploit
You should add Gitcoin.co - they fund open source projects through
distribution of cryptocurrencies.

~~~
sakofchit
Thanks! Will add soon

------
mNovak
Depending on how much 'project' we're leaning, this misses the rather large
pool of funds that is SBIR. Not easy, or fast, but can put some oomph behind a
project.

~~~
sakofchit
Yeah you're right. 'project' is subjective :). This is just a start for now,
but I'm open to PR's that includes other types of funding

------
input_sh
Awesome initiative! I like the idea of combining non-VC resources for the very
start of the project. Thanks for sharing!

------
softwarejosh
Im a college aged kid working on several projects, whats the best way to
format a request/application like this

~~~
sakofchit
I think most grants have their own form that you have to fill out so it would
depend on the grant/funder.

------
jimmySixDOF
Yes +1 for that ! Every little bit helps & I hope this grows

